# Dwarf Caiman set up ready for caiman.



## ChopChop

Hi, I know some poeple on here don't think a wooden viv is appropriate for a caiman. But I suppose I will quickly find out if your right. I've also bought a smash proof heater and an external filter wich I was advised to do on here ( by caiman owners ). I've cut holes out of the top and right hand side of the viv and added vent grills. Apparently my set up looks small on pictures but I assure you its quite large its 7ft x 3ft x 3ft with a 4ft x 2ft water area. Plus if I decide to make the water area bigger its only a plastic bath I can easily remove it and replace it with a bigger water container/pond mold.


----------



## ChopChop




----------



## ChopChop




----------



## ChopChop




----------



## JustJack

That is awesome!! :2thumb: :2thumb:
Now you just need the caiman :mf_dribble:


----------



## ChopChop

Cheers and yeah I've orderd my caiman:2thumb:


----------



## Spuddy

Looks good mate : victory:


----------



## JustJack

Woooop!!! When are you getting it??


----------



## kay-leighann

Jealous!! Other half said I wasn't allowed one  he's mean!! You will have to put up some pics of your Caiman in here when you get him/her  set up looks lovely xxx


----------



## ChopChop

Trootle said:


> Woooop!!! When are you getting it??


It's comin by courier from London I've been told 2 - 3 weeks. Fingers crossed no longer ha.



kay-leighann said:


> Jealous!! Other half said I wasn't allowed one  he's mean!! You will have to put up some pics of your Caiman in here when you get him/her  set up looks lovely xxx


Thanks, and my missus was ok with me getting a caiman untill I built a 7ft x 3ft wooden crocodile tank in our bedroom...don't think she's to keen anymore:lol2:

And yeah ill defo be putting loads of pics up when it arrives.


----------



## I am a scarecrow

I'm guessing it's a Curv's you're getting?

Out of interest, how long is that enclosure likely to last (size wise)?

Also, when applying for your license, did they question much into how you were planning on housing it in the future? Or was it more a case of you're set up is fine now, off you go. Just curious.

: victory:


----------



## ChopChop

I am a scarecrow said:


> I'm guessing it's a Curv's you're getting?
> 
> Out of interest, how long is that enclosure likely to last (size wise)?
> 
> Also, when applying for your license, did they question much into how you were planning on housing it in the future? Or was it more a case of you're set up is fine now, off you go. Just curious.
> 
> : victory:


Yes Curvs Dwarf Caiman. Actualy my licence states that I have to extend my encloser once my caiman gets over approx 2ft in lenth. And yes I was asked about housing it in the furure and I own my house ( mortgage ) and have land at the back of my house, or even a brick out house I could convert. But my plan is to stay in this house till we've payed enought off to sell it and get a house with an integral garage and convert that and get a second caiman.


----------



## I am a scarecrow

ChopChop said:


> Yes Curvs Dwarf Caiman. Actualy my licence states that I have to extend my encloser once my caiman gets over approx 2ft in lenth. And yes I was asked about housing it in the furure and I own my house ( mortgage ) and have land at the back of my house, or even a brick out house I could convert. But my plan is to stay in this house till we've payed enought off to sell it and get a house with an integral garage and convert that and get a second caiman.


Cool. Just wondered how they (your council) went about that side of it.
: victory:


----------



## ChopChop

I am a scarecrow said:


> Cool. Just wondered how they (your council) went about that side of it.
> : victory:


Yeah no worries, apparently my council is a bit more relaxed than most tho.


----------



## bw89

Wow ChopChop, that looks amazing, that's one lucky Caiman on his/her way:no1:. I love the cork tube hide. Looks great

Bill


----------



## kirky1980

wow look ace mate :no1:

all i can do is dream just now lol


----------



## jack clutter

i've just noticed your in oldham, i'm in ashton, not sure if its a different counsil? But anyway when i turn of age I'm hoping to apply for a DWA to keep this species.


----------



## ChopChop

jack clutter said:


> i've just noticed your in oldham, i'm in ashton, not sure if its a different counsil? But anyway when i turn of age I'm hoping to apply for a DWA to keep this species.


Yeah your a diffrent council pal. I don't know how relaxed your council is about DWA but if you go in aquatic fanatics don't listen to anything the fat guy tells you about DWA licence he full of crap :lol2: but there a young guy in ther with black hair he generally has good knowledge about that sort of thing.

Cheers 
Seb


----------



## Piraya1

Looking very well. Seems nicely done. Now the exciting part:mf_dribble: Getting the caiman.


----------



## jack clutter

ChopChop said:


> Yeah your a diffrent council pal. I don't know how relaxed your council is about DWA but if you go in aquatic fanatics don't listen to anything the fat guy tells you about DWA licence he full of crap :lol2: but there a young guy in ther with black hair he generally has good knowledge about that sort of thing.
> 
> Cheers
> Seb


 yeah i thought so lol, i think the fat guy your on about is nick and yeah your right the guy is ashley, he's a good guy, we've got in a little spec mpa where i work though


----------



## ChopChop

Piraya1 said:


> Looking very well. Seems nicely done. Now the exciting part:mf_dribble: Getting the caiman.


Thanks pal...can not wait for this caiman :mf_dribble:

According to your care sheet ill have to wait almost 10years till I can think about breeding...

I'll be 33 years old :gasp: 



jack clutter said:


> yeah i thought so lol, i think the fat guy your on about is nick and yeah your right the guy is ashley, he's a good guy, we've got in a little spec mpa where i work though


You work at Manchester pets yeah, well that's a good start pal you'll learn a lot there and they will know all about DWA's and what you'll need to do. hope all works out for you mate


----------

